# Bump on my dog's head



## Jono (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a 5 month old puppy Australian Shepherd / English Springer Spaniel mix. He has a bump on top of his head, from the middle towards the back. He kind of likes to play rough so i thought he hit head somewhere but the bump doesn't seem to go down. It doesn't hurt when i touch it and it kind of feels like a bone. Any idea on what this is?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

It's most likely his occipital ridge coming up. It's the "crest" of his skull. Often in younger dogs it is not very big as the bone has not solidified and they also have "puppy fat"..as they mature the bone can become more prominent, it's more visible in short haired dogs but can be felt under the hair on the longer ones. No need to worry!


----------

